# Aster Auction



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/G-GAUGE-1-LIVE-...3434702891



If any of you feel generous, just pm me and I'll give you my mailing address


----------



## Joel779 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice engine. Anyone with info on the boiler? Looks like a simple pot boiler with no flues.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Joel - here y'are - 

Scale, Gauge: 1/32, 45 mm 

Net Weight: 6 kg 

Length: 756.5 mm 

Width: 94 mm 

Height: 135 mm 

Wheel Arrangement: 1D1 (2-8-2, 141) Mikado 

Drivers: Diameter 51 mm, Box Center Type with ball bearings on axles and connecting rods, Equalized spring action 

Cylinders: Twin Cylinders, Bore 13 mm x Stroke 20 mm 

Valve Gear: Walschaerts with Reversing Lever 

Boiler Type: Smoke Tube Boiler 

Capacity: 350 mm 

Fittings: Safety Valves x 2, Regulator, Blower Valve, Whistle Valve, Whistle, Check Valve, Pressure Gauge, Water Gauge 

Lubricator: Axle Driven Mechanical Lubricator 

Fuel: Methylated Alcohol 

Burner: Alcohol Burner with Three Wick Tubes 

Tender Fuel Tank: Capacity 75 ml 

Water Tank Capacity: 220 ml 

Pumps: 

(1) Axle Driven Water Feed Pump 

(2) Water Feed Hand Pump 

Thanks to Jim at Southern Steam Trains. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Tac beat me to it. Jim Pitts has it in the roster at his site.


----------



## Joel779 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim's the man!

I just figured that since it was one of the 'made for Fulgrex by Aster' it wasn't on his site. Thanks for the redirect. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks pretty good for an engine made in the late 70s. I talked with one of the guys who works the store. They got it from an estate auction if I heard him right.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the large water site glass. Easy to see. Sometimes it seems that the larger the engine the smaller the site glass. The Big Boy has a tiny site glass........go figure.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

This particular Aster model is a piece of junk, do not bid on it. I will help you all by bidding on it so you will not be stuck with it. STEP AWAY FROM THE AUCTION! I am so nice to all my friends in the hobby; you can send your thanks later. :>)


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

What a guy! Dan, you are a role model.

See you @ DH.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan,

You gonna auction this one on April 1st this year? If so I will wait because the prices were so good last year!


----------



## Joel779 (Jan 2, 2008)

Before bidding you guys might want to check out the specs on this auction item:

Scale[/b]: HO
Mfg/Importer: Made in Japan & Imported by Aster Hobbies/Fulgurex[/b]
Catalog / Model [/b]#: -
ITEM: SNCF 2-8-2 Steam Locomotive & Tender 141.R.1244[/b]


I didn't know Aster made HO scale live steamers, but you would need to get some new track... 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

That has to be a Typo. You can see the scale is 1:32 45mm from Jim's site. I thought that myself. Forgot to ask when I had the guy on the phone.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Joel 

Read the picture on the box. It's gauge 1


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

You went all crazy over the SNCF Mikado and didn't notice this? Okay, it isn't live steam, but I like it... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/G-GAUGE-1-BRASS...065809?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c5a087951


----------



## Joel779 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just yanking you guys, of course it is G1. just got a kick out of the typo


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

who would have thought that an electric G1 train would go for more than some live steam with just as good of detailing. I can't stand electric anymore.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Ice 

The N&W J was commissioned by Garden Railways in Cincinnati OH back in 1991. Built by Samhongsa of Korea, a well known builder in HO and O. The original price [1991] was $5000. It is an excellent model. All the early brass 1:32 locomotives were produced in limited numbers and usually command "non Chinese" prices, just as Aster does. The current asking price is [I think] comparable to Aster electric K4s and NYC Hudsons.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I see. I guess I still could never justify such money on an electric train.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

who would have thought that an electric G1 train would go for more than some live steam with just as good of detailing. I can't stand electric anymore 
Iceclimber, 

That's not how it works. The prices are just a minimum/reserve price - the price that the seller won't sell below. The J class electric loco still has 4 days of bidding to go. 

If you watch closely, you'll find a lot of bids in the last 5 seconds. Be interesting to see at what price they finally sell.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 12 Jan 2011 06:37 AM 
I see. I guess I still could never justify such money on an electric train. 
A N & W J Class 611 (4-8-4) live steam would probably sell between $7-10K depending on the manufacturer compared to the electric. When compared the engines are identical as a based model but the electric is less expensive given cost of motor and sound system vs. steam up of boiler, cylinders, valves, etc. 

As to price most brass electric of this quality will sell between $3.5- 5.0 K


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

You want to see a magnificent electric, check this one out...












Pensy Live Steamers would love it.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steamtom1 on 12 Jan 2011 09:02 AM 
You want to see a magnificent electric, check this one out...












Pensy Live Steamers would love it. 


Attention Dr. Rivet... here is our GG1 on I&EW trackage (battery power conversion):




Speaking of high end quality brass engines:


Challenger


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the video Charles. Brought back memories of waiting for the train at the PRR's Lancaster station, 44 years ago. Would ride to Harrisburg, then get a bus home to Palmyra. About half of those trains I rode were either the Spirit of St. Louis or the Broadway Limited - Usually under the care of a Tuscan GG1. The rest of the time I'd be on a Budd Silverliner (which was essentially an electric RDC1). 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great vid, Charles.

Now all Dr. R needs is about two miles of catenery.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 12 Jan 2011 11:35 AM 
Thanks for the video Charles. Brought back memories of waiting for the train at the PRR's Lancaster station, 44 years ago. Would ride to Harrisburg, then get a bus home to Palmyra. About half of those trains I rode were either the Spirit of St. Louis or the Broadway Limited - Usually under the care of a Tuscan GG1. The rest of the time I'd be on a Budd Silverliner (which was essentially an electric RDC1). 

Yours, 
David Meashey 
Tom
I am sure Dr Rivet would be glad to do so with a contribution of _catenary_ units... 



Dave
Without a doubt the "Big Red" is an impressive engine with an impressive service record:


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Charles,

I presume this is your display stand? If so, may I ask who made it and from where you purchased it? Does it have a glass cover?

Rob Meadows

Los Angeles


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great vid, Charles.

The South Amboy drill reminds me of the same drill in New Haven. 


It was the late 70's, and we were coming from Boston. In New Haven they disconnected the diesel and pulled up a GG-1. The only problem was the paint job. It was an ugly black, like this one. But I remember a small PC on the side where the CR is on this one. 
We stood right next to it when they brought up the GG-1 and coupled it up. My oldest daughter was 7 or 8 at the time. I told her she probably would not remember it, but she was witnessing something really special. I was right. She doesn't remember.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ding Dong on 12 Jan 2011 12:45 PM 
Charles,

I presume this is your display stand? If so, may I ask who made it and from where you purchased it? Does it have a glass cover?

Rob Meadows

Los Angeles

Rob
That stand is what came with the Fine Arts Model GG1 along with a clear cover.



Tom,
I remember see a GG1 in the yards in Hoboken NJ, at the time I was very much focused on steam locomotives but it drew my attention thus the reason for having it in the collection....gave quite the impression!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, yes 'Big Red' is nice, but 'Big Green' is nice too.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David 

I detect an MTH model in the photo above. I just wish they had done a better pilot. Otherwise, I think it is very presentable for a running track versus setting on a display track. 

ST1 

I have 800 feet of OVERSIZED but robust LGB RhB catenary that I could install on one line. However, some steamers have threatened to put it out of service quickly as they believe it would be in the way of their flailing arms [and hands] as they attempted to control their steam belching steeds.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

The GG1 has always been my favorite electric locomotive. Might have to buy one someday. 

Steve


----------

